

Trillion frames per second [video] - mycodebreaks
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoHeWgLvlXI&feature=player_embedded#!

======
anigbrowl
This is some seriously impressive work.

Here's the project page: all the work is open sourced :-D
<http://web.media.mit.edu/~raskar/trillionfps/>

~~~
mycodebreaks
It's absolute gem, in all seriousness.

